# Welche SPS Schulung S7 / TIA nach Programmierung Schneider und Instandhaltung S7



## sucram70 (16 August 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich heiße Marcus und bin neu hier.
Im Oktober fange ich einen neuen Job an in einer Maschinenbaufirma in der E- Konstruktion.
Ich habe früher mit PL7/2 und Pro von Schneider Elektrik Programme erstellt und Maschinen Inbetrieb genommen.
Die letzten 10 Jahre aber nur mit S7 in der Instandhaltung gearbeitet, also Programme geändert und angepasst.

Nun ist mein Problem, ich habe nie eine Schulung für S7 besucht und mir alles irgendwie selber beigebracht.
In der neuen Firma wird mit TIA gearbeitet.
Im Grunde brauche ich eine Grundlagenschulung für die S7 Welt und einen Kurs für den Umgang mit dem TIA Portal.

Das Programmieren selber steht dabei nicht im Vordergrund, sondern ehr die Verwaltung und Organisation von Hard- und Software.
Die Strukturierung und das Handling.
Die Aufbereitung und das zur Verfügung stellen der Daten zwischen HMI und Steuerung etc.
Das war bei Schneider leider extrem simpel.

Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen ?
Mein neuer Arbeitgeber weiß, das ich Defizite habe und Bedarf besteht.
Eine mehrtägige Schulung ist daher geplant. Ich möchte nur das richtige finden.

Danke für die Unterstützung.
Gruß,
Marcus


----------



## sucram70 (28 August 2019)

sucram70 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich heiße Marcus und bin neu hier.
> Im Oktober fange ich einen neuen Job an in einer Maschinenbaufirma in der E- Konstruktion.
> ...


Moin,
Keiner nen Tip für mich?

Gesendet von meinem SM-G903F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 August 2019)

Hier gibt es die Siemens Kurse:
https://www.sitrain-learning.siemens.com/DE/de/content/Entrance-test.do

TIA-PRO1 ist ein Einsteigerkurs

https://www.sitrain-learning.siemen.../pdf.do?hash=6e088bae6ffa3260f575b0693a32cc6a

https://www.sitrain-learning.siemen...mmieren-1-im-TIA-Portal_Termine_und_Anmeldung


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 August 2019)

> Ich möchte nur das richtige finden.


Da könntest du ja mal den Online Eingangstest ausprobieren, auf welchem Level du dich bewegst und was sinnvoll wäre:
https://www.sitrain-learning.siemens.com/DE/de/content/Entrance-test.do


----------



## sucram70 (30 August 2019)

Super, vielen Dank.
Dann schau ich da mal nach weiteren Informationen.


----------



## sps4you (1 September 2019)

Hallo Marcus,

willkommen im "TIA-Lager" ;-)

Auf der Seite www.spskurs.de biete ich einen SPS-Online-Kurs an. Ich denke, dass wär was für dich.
*
Es gibt vier Kurs:*
- Grundkurs 
- Aufbaukurs
- Profibus & Profinet
- Visualisierung mit WinCC im TIA-Portal

In den Kursen arbeiten wir mit Step 7 "Classic" und dem TIA-Portal. Es wird immer auf beide Systeme eingegangen. 

Ich komme selbst aus der Instandhaltung und muss täglich mit beiden Systemen arbeiten. Das wird wohl auch noch lange so sein...

Bei Fragen einfach melden. Viel Erfolg im neuen Job!

Gruß Florian


----------



## sucram70 (10 September 2019)

sps4you schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> willkommen im "TIA-Lager" ;-)
> 
> ...



Hallo Florian,

das klingt interessant, schau ich mir an.
Danke


----------



## sucram70 (27 Januar 2020)

sps4you schrieb:


> Hallo Marcus,
> 
> willkommen im "TIA-Lager" ;-)
> 
> ...




Hallo Florian,

ich habe jetzt die 4 angebotenen Kurse absolviert und bin begeistert.
Deine Gabe, die einfachen Dinge interessant und komplexeren Themen verständlich zu erklären, haben mir sehr geholfen.
Vermutlich werde ich den SCL Kurs noch dran hängen.
Auf alle Fälle sehr empfehlenswert für Siemens Neulinge !

VG,
Marcus


----------



## sps4you (27 Januar 2020)

Hallo Marcus,

vielen herzlichen Dank für das nette Kompliment. Freut mich sehr.

P.S. Die 50€ für den Kommentar überweis ich dir später. ;-)

Weiterhin viel Erfolg.

Gruß Florian


----------



## waldy (28 Mai 2020)

Hallo Florian,
Grüße dich.
Ich bin auch nach Suche was Schmecksüsses Stoff.

Ich habe es gelesen, du bietest
SPS-Profibus & Profinet für nur 29,90€
Preis ist Ok.
Die Frage, wie sieht es damit aus, wenn ich welche Frage habe, ob jemand dann 24 h zur Verfügung steht?
Gruß Waldy


----------



## sps4you (28 Mai 2020)

Servus Waldy,

logisch. Der Siemens-Support ist 24/7 für dich da. ;-)

Spaß beiseite...Ich helfe meinen Kursteilnehmern so schnell und so gut wie es nur irgendwie geht. 24h-Support kann ich allerdings nicht anbieten. Ich muss auch mal schlafen.  Wenn du Fragen zu Kursinhalten hast, kannst du dich jederzeit bei mir melden. Dafür gibt es im Kurs einen extra Kommentarbereich.

Folgende Kurse sind momentan verfügbar.

SPS-Grundkurs
https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-grundkurs
SPS-Aufbaukurs
https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-aufbaukurs
SPS-Profikurs
https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-profikurs
SPS-Visualisierung
https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-visualisierung
SPS-Profibus & Profinet
https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-profibus-profinet
SPS-Praxiskurs
https://elopage.com/s/sps4you/sps-praxiskurs

Bei Fragen einfach melden.

Schöne Woche.

Gruß Florian


----------



## waldy (28 Mai 2020)

Hallo Florian,

Bezüglich Punkt:


> Kann ich die Inhalte des SPS-Kurs auch "Offline" nutzen?
> Ja, mit Hilfe von Zusatzsoftware kannst du die Videos einfach herunterladen und auf deiner Festplatte speichern.



Welche Software braucht man dafür?
Und die funktionieren mit Windows 7 oder Windows 10 ?
Gruß Waldy


----------



## sps4you (29 Mai 2020)

Hallo Waldy,

das Programm zum Download findest du in der Linkliste im Kurs. Ist kostenlos. Die Videos sind auf einer Videoplattform hochgeladen und können mit Hilfe des Programms auf den Rechner gezogen werden. 

Windows 7 sowie Windows 10 kompatibel.

Bei weiteren Fragen einfach melden.

Schönes Wochenende.

Gruß Florian


----------

